# Schwinn Barbie?



## cantaffordem (Feb 4, 2013)

I think this is a 1963 Schwinn Barbie frame. The serial on it is J361916. It's a 20" frame. Does anyone know if this is in fact a Barbie or if it's something else? Also, any other info on it would be great.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 4, 2013)

Stick it on de grill Mate, then she'd be ah barbie!!! I would marinate it with sea salt, black pepper, onions and WD-40.

really, I don't think one can tell just by the serial number tho. bri.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 4, 2013)

The only thing the serial number tells you is the date the frame was made.  Not even what year bike it was or model.  An example of this is I have a Feb 1974 dated Sprint frame/bike with 1974 colors on it and a March 1974 dated Sprint frame/bike that is painted in 1975 colors.  You have a blue Schwinn girls 20 inch probably 1963 frame that you can make what you want with the right add on parts.  Roger


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 4, 2013)

Barbie or Hollywood, doesn't matter.  It's a junior size girl's frame stripped of all parts.  I'm not trying to be rude, but at this point it's not much more than scrap metal.  Unless it has a lot of sentimental value, it's not going to be worth building up.  
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cantaffordem (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not really looking to build it up. I just found the frame in a warehouse full of parts and frames and was trying to identify it and get some history on it. I hadn't seen one before and am interested in the history of individual frames/models.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 5, 2013)

*Barbie on Craigslist*

I came across this ad on CL for a '64 Schwinn Barbie, perhaps you could use it for reference.....Wayne
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/3583133974.html


----------



## cantaffordem (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link Wayne!


----------



## ken hartel III (Feb 18, 2013)

cantaffordem said:


> I think this is a 1963 Schwinn Barbie frame. The serial on it is J361916. It's a 20" frame. Does anyone know if this is in fact a Barbie or if it's something else? Also, any other info on it would be great.View attachment 82500View attachment 82501View attachment 82502




only thing i found on my semi solid tired 63 barbie is the "AS"  and a "L" on rear tire area...i have a complete survivor.
yet i should probably dis assemble it and look every where...
pics if needed.


----------



## ken hartel III (Feb 18, 2013)

*1963 schwinn barbie*

99.999999% ridable rear tire was ruined  ,but still rolls..LOL. hope this picture helps.


----------

